# Largest coldwater fish



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

well yeah the title, what is the largest coldwater fish, for an indoor pond. possibly a nice koi. but is there anything else that could live in say a 6 foot by 4 foot by 4 foot. LXWXH. something responsive like koi can be.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

goldfish. maybe?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

philo said:


> well yeah the title, what is the largest coldwater fish, for an indoor pond. possibly a nice koi. but is there anything else that could live in say a 6 foot by 4 foot by 4 foot. LXWXH. something responsive like koi can be.


Mirror Carp
Ghost Carp
Grass Carp
Golden Orfe
Green Tench
Golden Tench
Chub / Barbell / Sturgeon (if the water circulation is enough that is)


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly, I love Channel Catfish...they grow rather fast and can get big, but without an artificial heat source they take much longer to grow. They would probably fare well with some Koi and the Albino forms are really cool. I have a Channel in my Central American Cichlid tank and he has grown about 6 inches in 6 months at 78 degrees. Very active fish w/ great personalities and will eat a HUGE variety of foods, and surface-feed as well.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

one thought, ive never seen an adult ghost koi, anyone on here seen one ? what are mirror carp like andwhich one is the biggest


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If it a indoor pond and you have central heating, Why not add a tropical water heater or two, And get a pair of Giant gourmi, Pair of koi, Some clown loach, And a shole of Chinese algae loach(Come in standed and gold).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

philo said:


> one thought, ive never seen an adult ghost koi, anyone on here seen one ? what are mirror carp like andwhich one is the biggest


Mirror carp and Ghost carp are mutations of the common carp like the ornamental koi.

Mirror carp is a mutation of the scales. Mirror scale can be seen on any common carp mutation.









Ghost carp is a mutation that gives a metallic sheen, That make them look ghostly in the water. 
Note that this ghost carp has mirror scales.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

cool, do they just grow as big as koi


----------



## Gutted2BLeaving (Jul 6, 2009)

6x4ft is only 24ft of surface area which is going to be the limiting factor to the equation. The fact that the pond will be 4ft deep has little or no bearing to the question.

As stated, if it is a heated indoor pool then I would suggest something tropical with tropical lillies and the likes as opposed to carp which eat and s**t as though it is going out of fashion.


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

if heated, there is only 1 thing that must go in it....

freshwater rays :mf_dribble:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

well the largest coldwater fish is the channel cat but it's now illegal in this country as it could be seen as an invasive species but they get to quite a size.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

exoticsadmirer said:


> well the largest coldwater fish is the channel cat but it's now illegal in this country as it could be seen as an invasive species but they get to quite a size.


since when here they made illegal when there on loads of online sites on ebay and on shop stock lists in this county


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

A 6 x 4 pond isn't very big, and you wanted large turtles as well as fish?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

well yes but ive taken the turtles out of the equasion now as they do produce loads of waste


----------

